# Thawed turkey but didn't cook it



## Newglide (Nov 28, 2022)

I thawed a Turkey and a turkey breast for Thanksgiving in the fridge. We had a case of the crud go through the house so we didn't have Thanksgiving on Thursday. Our plan is having it this weekend.
The turkey and breast are both the kind that are in a brine in a cryovac sealed package from the manufacturer.
My plan was to smoke the breast and bake the turkey.
You think I am good to serve these? They thawed in the fridge and have been in there since.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2022)

I would say your alright, but your nose will tell you when you open them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2022)

Turkeys are only good for a couple of days once defrosted. Give it the smell and feel test when you unwrap. If it doesn't feel slimy or smell bad then you should be ok. 

Chris


----------



## Newglide (Nov 28, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> I would say your alright, but your nose will tell you when you open them.


Thanks, May have to open before the weekend incase I need to get another one



gmc2003 said:


> Turkeys are only good for a couple of days once defrosted.


That's what I'm afraid of


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2022)

If it was totally thawed on TG day, then you are talking 8-10 days unfrozen. I wouldn’t take the chance, especially since turkeys are still .49 cents a pound.
Al


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Turkeys are only good for a couple of days once defrosted. Give it the smell and feel test when you unwrap. If it doesn't feel slimy or smell bad then you should be ok.
> 
> Chris


WE also had a slight delay due to illness and everything i read said 1-2 thawed in the refer before it starts going downhill.  That said - the smell test is a sure bet. 

Our 14lb whole turkey still had ice inside at day 5 in the refer.  I wasn’t totally surprised as it was in the garage refer for half the thaw  and it runs a hair above freezing.


----------



## Newglide (Nov 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I wouldn’t take the chance, especially since turkeys are still .49 cents a pound.


Good point. I think you just helped me decide. Thanks


----------

